# RARE VIOLET PURPLE  STROKER 500 PICK FROM ROYAL PALMS FLORIDA ONE ☝️ OWNER



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Mar 4, 2021)

5 speed shifter Great Condition strong rider


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 4, 2021)

WOW! That is a fantastic pick up! Congrats!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

Beautiful bike , killer color, Nice grab.


----------



## Jimmy Red (Mar 13, 2021)

Great find ! Way cool !


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 13, 2021)

Adopt me!  I don't eat much and I can pretend that I am a ten year old.


----------

